# Marijuana Stomp Pads?



## Grinsk (Jan 24, 2011)

I used to see these all the time back in the day. Most of them were green with the a leaf cut out. I've looked around for one but haven't been able to find anything. Anyone know if they're still made and if so, where to find one?


----------



## Nixon (Oct 10, 2010)

Just make one with one of those crap foam stomps.

Thats the best way.


----------



## Grinsk (Jan 24, 2011)

Nixon said:


> Just make one with one of those crap foam stomps.
> 
> Thats the best way.


Yeah, thats what I was going to resort too, just thought someone might've seen these before and might be able to tell me where to go.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

Dude, I just saw those at one of the local shops. It was just a clear stomp pad with a green leaf pic. I thought it looked pretty cool.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

This sounds really stupid. Just a hey look at me I have a sweet pot leaf as a stomp pad. A good way for someone to question you if you ask me :dunno:


----------



## Grinsk (Jan 24, 2011)

snowvols said:


> This sounds really stupid. Just a hey look at me I have a sweet pot leaf as a stomp pad. A good way for someone to question you if you ask me :dunno:


I think the fact that your reply has no relevance to the question asked is stupid. What kind of question am I going to be getting because of this stomp pad? Am I going to get investigated? Ski Patrol gonna shut me down? God forbid, I ride a Roadsoda. 

Anyways, thanks for the input. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Idiot

10 charrrr


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

i think hes referring to people questioning your ability to ride standing around holding a board with a stomp pad... let alone one like that... like all the lil high school kids writing 420 on everything they see.

not saying i look down on people who need pads/have them for the hell of it... but if youve got any kind of balance whatsoever it shouldnt be a problem riding without one... 

good luck in your searches thoUGH~~


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

lame

10charrrr


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> lame
> 
> 10charrrr


agreed 10ch


----------



## cjwalsh7 (Jan 19, 2011)

But what if everyone needs to know how cool this guy is by having pot leaves on his board?!?


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

cjwalsh7 said:


> But what if everyone needs to know how cool this guy is by having pot leaves on his board?!?


Hahaha, my board has pot leaves on it... 

But I live in Canada and like class says ``we consider it legal``

And what can I say, I am the coolest kid on the mountain. Now all I need is a pbr sticker and and all the hipsters will be in love.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

oh, lawlz :laugh:


----------



## treyrules (Jan 23, 2012)

Where do you get the Steal Your Face stomp pad from Vector? Can't find it anywhere.


----------

